# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Keeping Other Pets with African Clawed Frogs

## kmhort

DON"T DO IT !!!
I have had alot of people view my squidoo lens on African Clawed Frogs, and a lot of the search questions have to do with keeping other pets with  african clawed frogs.

If you put some other kind of pet with your frog, it WILL eat it. Including BETAs, other frogs, newts, these guys are hunters and will eat anything.  I don't recommend putting other animals in the aquarium with them. Only put something in there you NEVER want to see again.

My frog is not quite a year old and can eat 3 goldfish in one setting if you let her. I mean inch and a half to 2 inch long goldfish. 

Please let me know if you agree or disagree with this.

----------


## Kurt

No disagreement here. You can keep them with fish that are too big to swallow though.

----------

